# Hello :)



## mani23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone....I'm new and i've been into makeup for about a year now and my makeup collection is slowly growing...nice to know that i'm not the only who is obsessed with makeup


----------



## Melxo (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

to the forum! have fun


----------



## dnelson (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey!!  Welcome to Specktra


----------

